# New Tesla Three Apparel



## Dan Detweiler

Just was checking out the new shop we have.

OMG those are GREAT!!! We just need auto magnets that we can put on our current cars!

Dan


----------



## TrevP

I wish I had more stuff to chose from. The supplier was rather limited but apparel is quite popular.

I think I have the best one yet though.. 

http://shop.teslaownersonline.com/product/short-sleeve-mens-t-shirt-ford-tried-to-kill-sex/


----------



## Dan Detweiler

TrevP said:


> I wish I had more stuff to chose from. The supplier was rather limited but apparel is quite popular.
> 
> I think I have the best one yet though..
> 
> http://shop.teslaownersonline.com/product/short-sleeve-mens-t-shirt-ford-tried-to-kill-sex/


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Nice!!!


----------



## Jane

I LOVE this stuff. Just ordered 3 shirts for my brother-in-law (future Model 3 owner), my wife & myself (we stood in line before the store opened on 3/31/16).


----------



## jim stack

We ordered some T-shirts from a few companies that say model 3. I also have one I made myself over 1 year ago. I also had started a Teslawanabeowners.webs.com website about the model 3 and Super Chargers.

https://teespring.com/3-bars-model3-shirt

https://vod.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrder...0880&transid=1393757284006&viewpaymentstatus=


----------



## Mad Hungarian

I challenged the Roadster and Model X folks over on TMC to a photo challenge with their "EVOLVE" shirts next to something cool or iconic from their homelands or travels.
So I think it's only fair that I do the same here with Trev's cool M3OC-wear!
I will fire the first salvo with a shot of me in Xiamen airport (mainland China just across the pond from Taiwan).
We can at least have some fun with this while waiting to get the actual car 
Show us your shirts!!


----------



## TrevP

I love it! Tweeted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751397397499113472


----------



## Mark C

jim stack said:


> We ordered some T-shirts from a few companies that say model 3. I also have one I made myself over 1 year ago. I also had started a Teslawanabeowners.webs.com website about the model 3 and Super Chargers.
> 
> https://teespring.com/3-bars-model3-shirt
> 
> https://vod.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrder...0880&transid=1393757284006&viewpaymentstatus=


Jim,

I love the 3-bars-model3-shirt! It has the bars, but absolutely no writing front or back, so only those who know will know. Those who don't, won't. Gotta get a couple.


----------



## jim stack

Mark C said:


> Jim,
> 
> I love the 3-bars-model3-shirt! It has the bars, but absolutely no writing front or back, so only those who know will know. Those who don't, won't. Gotta get a couple.


Yes and I find almost everyone knows it's for the Model 3. Of course most of our friends are EV owners. LOL


----------



## Rick59

My wife's birthday gift to me today. (Matches my licence plate.)


----------



## TrevP

Are there any particular design you guys would like to see from us? I like to work on different stuff every so often to keep things fresh...


----------



## Rick59

In addition to the TE3LA ball cap, also received a Tesla jacket. Pretty spoiled. Got the plate so the only thing missing is the car.


----------

